# Odd Chip, er... what'zit?



## DarkspARCS (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi folks. while parting out my electronics, I found several oddities. Can you id these?







and these:




all came from large screen tv boards. the top one folded into a plastic container while the aluminum ones screwed to large heat sinks and had black cover over circuit side.

Thanks


----------



## copperkid_18 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have seen the top 2 items in VCR's.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2011)

The bottom board looks like a controller board for a home/building security alarm.
Can you give us links to see the pics in hi-res?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2011)

They are the guts from convergence modules without the plastic/aluminum housings. Basically multichannel driver/amplifiers.

The smaller one is most likely a STK voltage regulator, like you may find in the power supplies of older VCRs.

Search the forum for hybrid circuits for lots of discussion.

They may contain a little PMs, but not really enough to warrant the work to crack them open in most cases. Testing and researching part numbers will let you know if you have any of the military grade ones.

Steve


----------



## DarkspARCS (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks. running numbers on these returned blanks. the two part chip has a glass top with black square dots. wire looks like pd

bottom aluminum componant has 5 square surface mount componants, silverish, thick, with chip set in cntr of each, coated with 1/32nd layer clearish gelatin. pd looking wires randomly interconnect board circuits.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 15, 2011)

I wouldn't count on finding palladium wire in anything like a TV or other mass produced device. The hammond organs are a rarity having the palladium wire for the contacts. And you see how thin that palladium wire is. 
You can't tell a palladium wire from looking at it. You will have to snip a piece off and test it with nitric and stannous or DMG.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2011)

Dark,

Put your mind at ease about the Pd: drop one of the stripped down modules in some HCl and watch as the aluminum bonding wires fizz away until they are dissolved in the HCl.

I'm with Jim, very unlikely to find Pd wires in these.

Steve


----------



## DarkspARCS (Feb 16, 2011)

That's not Aluminum fizzing! THOSE ARE MY EYE BALLS!... j/k

Alight then... sounded good though, huh?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 5, 2014)

DarkspARCS said:


> Hi folks. while parting out my electronics, I found several oddities. Can you id these?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


First two parts, analog piezoelectric delay lines. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qerYLM-eEg

The last part, the fact that it sits on an aluminum substrate gives it away as a power amplifier of some kind.

Göran


----------

